# Folded up Boer ears



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm wondering......does this happen only from being crowded before birth, or could it be genetic? 
I had maybe 2 kids with folded up ears out of 20 kids the past 2 years. I used a new buck this year on the same does and have 5 kids out of 11 with folded up ears. Is it my new buck?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

It's definitely genetic. Only the "folded" ears are considered a fault, however. Not the "flip ears", as I call them.


----------



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Definitely genetic.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

This is the type of fold I meant. Are you saying this is genetic?


----------



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Yes, those are genetic. 
Tha


----------



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Yes, those ears are genetic. 
That baby is sure cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, it is genetic, because it seems to be passed on to some offspring, but is accepted in the ABGA association. That type is OK. 
I rip them a day after birth, when they are dry. I hate doing it but, I do not like the flip up look. Then I put a little duct tape to where it holds the ear flat and spray the wound with blue spray. I wait 1 week and then remove the tape, then watch to see if it stays straight, if it tries to flip up again, I sometimes have to ripe it again or all I have to do is just bend it the opposite way and tape it "flat" again. Do not tape over the wound leave it to the air. Some just need to be taped straight for a week and straighten out. However, if you see it is attached by skin, you will have to rip if you do not want the flipped up look. They can be corrected later, but may be harder to tear.
Should be done just after birth time period because the cartridge is soft and easier to rip and correct.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

It's not that big a deal to me. I was just curious what causes it to happen. Last year I ripped down one kid's ear and I felt so terrible for her, I didn't do the other ear! I hated to hurt her and make her bleed! I know it heals just fine and it's ok if someone else wants to do that, but I decided I'll just leave all these ears the way they are. Thanks for your comments!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are welcome and I do understand.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

toth boer goats said:


> I agree, it is genetic, because it seems to be passed on to some offspring, but is accepted in the ABGA association. That type is OK.
> I rip them a day after birth, when they are dry. I hate doing it but, I do not like the flip up look. Then I put a little duct tape to where it holds the ear flat and spray the wound with blue spray. I wait 1 week and then remove the tape, then watch to see if it stays straight, if it tries to flip up again, I sometimes have to ripe it again or all I have to do is just bend it the opposite way and tape it "flat" again. Do not tape over the wound leave it to the air. Some just need to be taped straight for a week and straighten out. However, if you see it is attached by skin, you will have to rip if you do not want the flipped up look. They can be corrected later, but may be harder to tear.
> Should be done just after birth time period because the cartridge is soft and easier to rip and correct.


 I was going to do that, but I chickened out. So I have a few babies with their ears in curlers again.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know, it is hard to do.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am a baby so I never rip their ears. I have had a lot of them fall on their own over the years. Usually by the time they are a year old.


----------

